# Are Coyotes Dangerous...?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Are coyotes dangerous?

You be the judge...

Kelly Keen a three year old killed by a coyote. Animal rights activists say it was child abuse by the parents... The sick lies.

Taylor Mitchell a19 year old environmentalist/ folk singer killed by a pair of coyotes...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly_Keen_coyote_attack


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Urban coyotes...

How many coyctes do you think were within a half mile of Kelly Keen's home...

Take a guess before you read the link.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't see how that many could live in such a small area without someone supplementing their food supply, and while I certainly don't agree that it was the parents fault, I believe that they must have had encounters or at the least sightings in the area before the encounter. If they have had sightings or encounters in the past they certainly should have been a bit more vigilant. I personally have seen a coyote climb a six foot chain link fence like it had been doing so it's entire life (it was attacking my dog, outside of Catalina AZ 1981), and the main reason I started hunting coyotes. The dog lived, the coyotes took a lot of trial and error, including many laughable attempts, but eventually the pack was either killed or chased off.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

My expirence with coyotes has shown on their own they usually avoid confrontation at all cost. The exception being put in a life out death situation. However coyotes in 2 or more I do not trust for a second.

This year we did more night hunting than anything else, and I will say having a pack open up behind you will send chills down your back. You get a experienced hunting pair together and there seems to be very little they won't go after. A coyote on its own is impressive and efficient hunter on its own right, a pair or more and you have arguably one of the best predators in North America (if I had to guess wolves are better but I have no experience there).

So if I'm alone in the middle of the woods without a means of defense I would be concerned. Especially if it is the worst of winter when they are getting really good and hungry.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I had a buddy call me a couple weeks ago, he'd shot a coyote and wanted me to get my curs to trail it. I met him and he led me to the farm. It was across the road from a subdivision. When my curs hit the trail (blood and bone he'd hit it pretty good) they ran through a sink hole, across the field and through a 2nd sink hole towards the subdivision. They ran to a culvert that ran under the road, I wouldn't let them go in. We got a flash light and sure enough there were drops of blood going down the culvert. The road has been paved over leaving drainage pipes I'm guessing that never have water in them. I'd bet there are several living in them.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

any wild animal is dangerous. that's why their called wild


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Not just wild animals lol. I wouldn't trust taking my own dog out of a foothold trap. When the feeling returns to there feet, it causes pain and they can get mean.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

take a newborn coyote calling and see what the doggies do.methinks a crying baby would make a pretty good call sound.


----------

